
JDK 13: The New Features Coming to Java 13 - Alupis
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3340052/java/jdk-13-the-new-features-coming-to-java-13.html
======
pjmlp
Proper place to check for Java features.

[http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/0](http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/0)

Regarding JDK 13, this is the WIP page.

[http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk/13/](http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk/13/)

------
cmarschner
What a terrible site how it “cares about my privacy” but requires about 20
clicks to opt out. Is this even how it is supposed to be with GDPR I wonder?
One site was even worse than that today (I think it was Forbes). Opting out
showed a spinning weel for like 30 seconds and failed, requesting that it
should be repeated. No thanks.

~~~
m45t3r
Terrible site really, I was trying to read it however I couldn't stop the auto
play video since every time I clicked on "pause" button I was redirect to a
random page.

Since I was on mobile data and my data plan is limited, I preferred to skip
reading this article instead of trying to fight a auto play video.

